# 1979 Ariens Sno-Thro 924038 intermittant clanging



## SWillis (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello folks,

I bought this Ariens 924038 7hp 24" Sno-Thro Thursday and used it tonight:

It ran very good and operated ok; I think I have a linkage adjustment or 2 to make, but there's something I hope you can help me with.

When I got it home, I pulled the belt cover off for further inspection. I noticed the pulleys didn't line up. So, I reached down and moved the auger; the drive shaft moved 1/2 - 3/4". The pulley hub bolts looked like they may be hitting the motor shaft.

When I ran it tonight I heard something clanging intermittently, and I believe that is what I heard. While the auger had a load on it, the noise would go away, but just sitting there with the auger engaged the noise would appear.

The manual shows the bolts that fasten the hub to the pulley going through from the pulley side. My machine has the bolts going through from the hub side, so the bolt is sticking out enough to hit the motor shaft. If I would turn the bolts around, I don't think the heads would stick out enough to hit the motor shaft.

I guess my question is, should the auger drive shaft (the manual calls it the worm shaft) move that 1/2 - 3/4' front to rear?

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

S, I have the exact machine and have been redoing it for about 6 months. If it was in as good a shape as yours, I would not have to redo anything
That's a fine looking machine you have there. Wish I had the Ariens bucket logo like yours
Can't quite get what you are describing on the pulleys??
The bucket side pulley should be static and unmovable (is that a word???).
Mounts up with the three bolts and just sits there.
The engine/drive side SHOULD be quite static also, with that one drive pulley just hammered down to the shaft with that big azz nut. The idler pulleys kind of wonder a bit, but nowhere near hitting anything. Are you saying the impeller shaft pulls in and out (bucket side)? I'm replacing the auger gear on mine as it is showing some wear, but nothing moves enough to clunk. Can you post up a pic and I'll compare it to mine to give you some idea?????
If the impeller shaft is moving an inch back and forth, the gear is likely "U'd" and worn. New to you machine, I'd split that auger gear box and slop the grease and shavings out. See what's going on in there.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, your impeller shaft should not be moving. Sounds like the front gear box could be worn. It might just the the bushings and collars on it though and not the main gear. Would have to take it apart to see. Does yours have the aluminum gear case or the older cast iron one. My 77/78 has the cast iron style.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I think all those 70's are iron. Move the pulley and look down the chute and see if the fan is moving too. Maybe the pulley hub is loose on the shaft?


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

If the pulley and the impeller are moving when you pull on the pulley the impeller bearing is bad.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, up and down is bad impeller bearing, right behind the pulley, in and out is bad bearings in the gearbox. 

I have the same machine but yours is beautiful and compared mine looks like it's been under the ocean.


----------



## SWillis (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies guys. Wish you well w/your resore jt. I'm sure your machine nt's have seen tougher duty and conditions than mine down here. Can't you find the emblem on ebay?

Looking at it closer, the movement is mostly on the impeller shaft. Yes jt, all the other pulleys are static and unmovable (yes, that is a word!) There is a bit of play in the gearbox, which must be aluminum nt and Shryp as it doesn't attract a magnet, but it doesn't seem too bad and doesn't feel rough. I know I need to take it apart to clean, inspect and put new synthetic grease in, but I hope to make it through the season with it.

The movement on the impeller shaft is about 1/4", not the 1/2-3/4" I had originally reported. I guess it felt worse w/the combination of the gearbox and shaft. There doesn't seem to be significant up and down movement, so I don't think the bearing is bad.

The play is on either side of the impeller bearing where the shaft goes through the housing. Maybe the pulley or impeller has shifted at some point or was installed w/too much clearance. It looks like I could move either the pulley or the impeller to reduce the play between them and the bearing. I might have to separate the units to get to the set screws and get the pulley to move though. What do you all think about that solution?


----------



## CAPTAINCONSUMER (Feb 18, 2011)

For those with that type of machine, can you give me a clue or link with instructions on adjusting the linkages for the speed selector, attachment clutch, and interlock.

Mine is a project machine (924032). I put a new drive disc on and lost neutral....before I go to page 7 of the instructions thought I would ask someone to point the way. Auger is spinning whenever engine is running. This is a project....I have two other Ariens working fine.

Thanks,

J.B.


----------



## SWillis (Dec 4, 2013)

I pulled it apart and found the hub slightly loose on the shaft, so it had moved. I can't believe that on a machine only 34 years old!  I guess it hadn't been that way too long because it hadn't wallered it out. I pulled the pulley off, adjusted the hub so there was a slight play and put it all together. The pulley then rubbed on the brake rivet, so I pulled it back apart and put a couple spacers in then bolted the units back together. I'll try it out later, but it should be fine, there's about 3/16" clearance between the pulley bolts and the motor shaft and about 1/16" play in the shaft.

It was a little work, but hey, I'm getting to know my machine a little better. Thanks for all the help gents.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Good for you!! Post some pics if you can.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The auger pulley on mine rubbed on the pivot post for the auger brake. Wasn't a big deal though.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

S and Shryp, I guess I'm slow, but what the heck is rubbing, and where?
Might it be the auger bearing is out and egged? My brake assembly seems pretty far away from touching anything involved with the impeller shaft. Maybe I'm not getting the picture (likely)???


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

> The manual shows the bolts that fasten the hub to the pulley going through from the pulley side. My machine has the bolts going through from the hub side, so the bolt is sticking out enough to hit the motor shaft. If I would turn the bolts around, I don't think the heads would stick out enough to hit the motor shaft.
> 
> 
> > I think it's the bolt heads that are rubbing. They need to be turned around.


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

I looked at my Ariens Sno-Thro Logo. The logo is stuck on with double sided tape. If you can't find one, I can make a plastic casting of mine and send it to you. Starting to make silicone rubber molds and plastic castings with a product called _*Smooth-On*_. 
Richard


----------



## SWillis (Dec 4, 2013)

jtclays said:


> S and Shryp, I guess I'm slow, but what the heck is rubbing, and where?
> Might it be the auger bearing is out and egged? My brake assembly seems pretty far away from touching anything involved with the impeller shaft. Maybe I'm not getting the picture (likely)???


When I moved the pulley hub all the way up against the bearing, the outer edge of the pulley rubbed against the head of the brake pivot pin. Clear as mud?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

S, The pulley that goes here rubbed against the brake assembly over to the right?? I'd guess the impeller bearing is quite egged or the housing that holds the bearing is slopped out, or both. I don't have a pic of the complete assembly, but I may be able to give you some dimensions in the morning. I'll stick a few things in there and get a pic with a ruler (nothing the boyfriend wants to hear............ruler.......picture, that's just frickin' funny, right?, oh, it's late).


----------



## SWillis (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks jt. Yes, it rubbed on the head of the pivot, but I shimmed it out and it's fine now. That's a great pic for reference!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

S, I finally got the camera from the kids and assembled a few things AND I got a ruler in there (yes it's a sheety ruler and backazzwards). Picture quality is just ..................poor
I do however, get what you guys are talking about now. If you look real tight you can see I have some decent clearance, Do you have the pin in there to keep the thing set?


----------



## SWillis (Dec 4, 2013)

jtclays said:


> Do you have the pin in there to keep the thing set?


Great pic jt, housing looks real good. Are you talking about the woodruff key that keeps the pulley hub from turning? If so, yes.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Gearcase*

If you have the 2 piece aluminum auger gearcase like many I've had it's not a hard thing to rebuild them. 

If it's the aluminum one, here's a thread that goes through one and how to replace the bushings in it:
Auger Housing Repair/Rebuild in Project How To's Forum
You'll have to scroll down through it a ways but it's in there and whether it's a 1" or 3/4" shaft, it's pretty much the same other than the size of the bushings.


----------



## SWillis (Dec 4, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> If you have the 2 piece aluminum auger gearcase like many I've had it's not a hard thing to rebuild them.
> 
> If it's the aluminum one, here's a thread that goes through one and how to replace the bushings in it:
> Auger Housing Repair/Rebuild in Project How To's Forum
> You'll have to scroll down through it a ways but it's in there and whether it's a 1" or 3/4" shaft, it's pretty much the same other than the size of the bushings.


Thanks for the link, nice reference for when I take mine apart (hopefully when it's warmer in the garage!).


----------

